# $400 for 48 screen printed..



## Mziggy (Apr 6, 2012)

Is this a bad deal? A local print shop is saying that for the designs i want printed...4 colors +


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

Mziggy, not enough information on your post. Is it 4 colors, 5 colors, 6 colors ?? 4+ is very vague. Also is the print front and back, any underbase, white shirts, colored shirts. It all effects the final price. On a 4 color, white/ash shirt, one side only... I'd be between $ 8 - $9 each.


----------



## Mziggy (Apr 6, 2012)

Yep..I guess its about right, than you


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

ya it's probably a fair price you are getting, just seems expensive because of the initial costs. with screen printing, the initial costs are amortized across the quantity printed, so if your quantity is low, the cost per unit will be high.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you re-selling these?....At retail on a Gildan 2000 with 5 screens I would be at about 9.00 each retail for 48....


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

After checking your other posts in your history I can understand what you are attempting to do. You want dirt cheap shirts that are printed with the greatest detail and best hand while attempting to keep your qty at around 50 and cost to around 3-4 for a 4-5 color in unusual locations and have probably decided to avoid transfers. 

I am not trying to be a jerk here but I think you need to refine your idea in order to get something in the cheap to bring in some revenue to jump you into this project or the next one.

Again these are my observations. No more no less. My apologies if I am way off track here.


----------



## Enrique (Apr 27, 2011)

I agree with Hegemone, when it comes to printing, the best way to keep costs down is to work with as little as possible. Every color is an extra cost, every location is an extra cost, every anything is an extra cost  When I design t-shirts, I keep in mind my printer's screen sizes, limit my # of colors, and try to keep it a basic front chest print.

Unless you're willing to spend anything to get what you want, you really need to work within the confines of the system to keep costs down.


----------



## NRM (May 25, 2012)

What type of shirt are you having your design printed on? Is it a dark shirt that would require an underbase? Will the design require an oversized print? Also, is it one/two sided?


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Seeing the requests for 50 shirts, and previous requests for various fullfillment items in small quantities, I would reccomend spending some time on most excellent youtube videos that might show you exactly what you are looking for.

Artists need to understand the medium. My staff is learning to put art together for screen printing. The actual printing starts with the art.

You may actually shortcut your quest by thinking dtg, and just pay the price to get what you require.

The investigation into techniques and different processes will make it easier for you to ask the pro's just what you be wanting to know.


----------

